# East End Pub Quiz! Monday 25 Jan at E1 0LA!



## 5t3IIa (Jan 19, 2010)

Fights to the def last time with *Team Pen15* wiping floor with *Dr Who and the Retards* and *The Team with No Braynes*!!! 

This is  *the last one at The George* as the cunts fired me  Going to try to move it somewhere else but tbh I'm not really in the mood. How fantastic that you have to listen to my whinging when I could be giving it the big I am and saying I'm leaving? Anyone knows anywhere that fancies a Pub Quiz? Givvus a job? 

Anyway - onwards!







++All welcome! Prizes from the bar! Only a knicker each!++

8 - 10ish

This month: general knowledge, intros, music and another smashing picture round!!

FIND THE GEORGE AT:
373 COMMERCIAL RD
LONDON
E1 0LA

TUBES:
SHADWELL (one stop from bank DLR)
WHITECHAPEL (Circle/District/Hammersmith & City)

BUSES:
15/N15 24hrs, Paddington, Traf Sq, Cannon St, Plaistow, Romford
115 East Ham, Canning Town, Limehouse, Aldgate
50/N50 24hrs, Traf Sq, Bank, Canary Wharf, Beckton
135 from Old Street to Canary Wharf via Liverpool Street

Google map

PQ FB group


----------



## fogbat (Jan 19, 2010)

Are you trying to cash in on Hopper's imminent demise?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 19, 2010)

Pre-tribute innit. Yes, I am.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 19, 2010)

will one of the questions be

'there is one cunt in this pub who fired me, who is it?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 19, 2010)

Oh, who needs them? 

"How much do I love my iPod? Multiple choice"


----------



## Onket (Jan 19, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> This is  *the last one at The George* as the cunts fired me



Details please.

Seeing as this is the last one there, are we allowed to smash the place up?


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Jan 19, 2010)

Onket said:


> Details please.
> 
> Seeing as this is the last one there, are we allowed to smash the place up?



Have you ever been there?  Not much to smash up. 

Is it this Monday coming or the Monday after?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 19, 2010)

Onket said:


> Details please.
> 
> Seeing as this is the last one there, are we allowed to smash the place up?



Hah 

No details really. They wanted a shake up.


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Jan 19, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh, who needs them?
> 
> "How much do I love my iPod? Multiple choice"



at this point I will heckle you and tell you its an iphone not an ipod.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 19, 2010)

ivebeenhigh said:


> Have you ever been there?  Not much to smash up.
> 
> Is it this Monday coming or the Monday after?



The one after that, I think it's in March actually.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 19, 2010)

ivebeenhigh said:


> at this point I will heckle you and tell you its an iphone not an ipod.



You're not allowed to heckle me at this one as I'll probably cry. Srs.


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Jan 19, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Hah
> 
> No details really. They wanted a shake up.



They are putting me in charge instead


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 19, 2010)

Well, good luck with that.


----------



## Boycey (Jan 19, 2010)

i've had an excellent time at all of these so will definitely be there so that nanker has someone to wipe the floor with


----------



## fogbat (Jan 19, 2010)

Boycey said:


> i've had an excellent time at all of these so will definitely be there so that nanker has someone to wipe the floor with



Provided the top secret Operation Spike Nanker's Drink goes ahead, I think we'll win this one comfortably 



I've said too much


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 19, 2010)

Extra ginger in his ale? 

Temper_tantrum is coming _*SHE PROMISED*_


----------



## temper_tantrum (Jan 19, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Extra ginger in his ale?
> 
> Temper_tantrum is coming _*SHE PROMISED*_



With a sense of truth and accuracy like that, you should be a journalist


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 19, 2010)

I am creating the news


----------



## Onket (Jan 19, 2010)

I'll be there Monday.


----------



## scifisam (Jan 19, 2010)

I should be able to make that. I might know a pub that would be up for a pub quiz, too - I'll wander in there sometime in the week and ask.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 19, 2010)

Onket said:


> I'll be there Monday.



Yay!



scifisam said:


> I should be able to make that. I might know a pub that would be up for a pub quiz, too - I'll wander in there sometime in the week and ask.



Yay, and _oooooooh_!


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 19, 2010)

I think I'll show up to this seeing as I only work down the road.


----------



## Onket (Jan 19, 2010)

Stella, I'm sure you're a million times better that that tool who did the pub quiz that we won in Bethnal Green that time. You could take that over if all else fails.


----------



## Onket (Jan 19, 2010)

el-ahrairah said:


> I think I'll show up to this seeing as I only work down the road.



Remind me to bring your video.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm a maybe baby


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 19, 2010)

Oh god the pressure to be fantastic is on again!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 19, 2010)

OMG and Bee too!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 19, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh god the pressure to be fantastic is on again!



you're always fabulous


----------



## marty21 (Jan 19, 2010)

ivebeenhigh said:


> at this point I will heckle you and tell you its an iphone not an ipod.



You know she doesn't appreciate friendly banter


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 19, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Extra ginger in his ale?



Puts lead in your pencil - fact!

Increases blood flow to your genitals, makes's your erections very hard - I can testify to this being quite true.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 19, 2010)

Boycey said:


> i've had an excellent time at all of these so will definitely be there *so that nanker has someone to wipe the floor with *



Team Pen15 is a joint effort all the way.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 19, 2010)

...oh, and I can make this btw......just in case anyone's interested.


----------



## fogbat (Jan 19, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Team Pen15 is a joint effort all the way.



*scoffs*


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 19, 2010)

fogbat said:


> *scoffs*



Marty by far answers most of the current affairs round and I'vebeenhigh is the intros round master.

The birthday round is a joint effort and I get most film and music questions.

That's pretty joint in my book.

and...

....when Miss-Shelf and I won it alone....she got a handful of answers for which I had absolutley no clue and seeing as we only scraped a half-point win, these were essential to our success.


----------



## pootle (Jan 19, 2010)

I don't know if I can make it


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 19, 2010)

pootle said:


> I don't know if I can make it



That's a shame darling but I know you're busy


----------



## Numbers (Jan 19, 2010)

Last time I was at a quiz night in an East End I knew it was gonna be a rough night when the first question was 'who are you looking at?'


----------



## scifisam (Jan 19, 2010)

Onket said:


> Stella, I'm sure you're a million times better that that tool who did the pub quiz that we won in Bethnal Green that time. You could take that over if all else fails.



Ooh, where was that? The only other one I know in Bethnal Green is at the Star.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 19, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Marty by far answers most of the current affairs round and I'vebeenhigh is the intros round master.
> 
> The birthday round is a joint effort and I get most film and music questions.
> 
> ...



I think you're just being kind cos I give you good head


----------



## fogbat (Jan 19, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> I think you're just being kind cos I give you good head



I suspect that's the same reason he was giving Marty credit


----------



## marty21 (Jan 19, 2010)

fogbat said:


> I suspect that's the same reason he was giving Marty credit



I give him good head  too


----------



## fogbat (Jan 19, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I give him good head  too



You use your teeth too much for my liking.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 19, 2010)

fogbat said:


> You use your teeth too much for my liking.



pain is pleasure


----------



## Boycey (Jan 19, 2010)

who was the really drunk and lairy person last time? are they coming?


----------



## fogbat (Jan 19, 2010)

Boycey said:


> who was the really drunk and lairy person last time? are they coming?



She's hosting the quiz, silly


----------



## marty21 (Jan 19, 2010)

fogbat said:


> She's hosting the quiz, silly


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 19, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> I think you're just being kind cos I give you good head


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 19, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I give him good head  too


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 19, 2010)

What happened here?!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 19, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> What happened here?!



It's become the Nanker head thread.

Sorry.

I didn't know I got people so horny


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 19, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> What happened here?!



nanker got his knob out again


----------



## ada (Jan 20, 2010)

At the risk of re-railing this thread,



scifisam said:


> Ooh, where was that? The only other one I know in Bethnal Green is at the Star.



Monday nights at the Florist on Globe Road?


----------



## Sadken (Jan 20, 2010)

Am gonna be in Bratislava this Monday.  Shame, shame, shame.


----------



## Belushi (Jan 20, 2010)

I'll try and get along to this.


----------



## pootle (Jan 20, 2010)

I might be able to make this after all


----------



## Onket (Jan 20, 2010)

scifisam said:


> Ooh, where was that? The only other one I know in Bethnal Green is at the Star.





ada said:


> Monday nights at the Florist on Globe Road?



I'm afraid it was at the Star.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 20, 2010)

Oh, The Florist has a quiz? I choose The Camel as my local but go there when I'm bored of pies


----------



## boohoo (Jan 21, 2010)

Right, I think i'm gonna have to come along to this one... especially as I'm off work next week. can't believe it's the last one there!! It's a very good quiz - very good!!!! don't stop doing your pub quizes stella!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 21, 2010)

So who's coming then?


----------



## marty21 (Jan 21, 2010)

I will be there


----------



## Onket (Jan 22, 2010)

Me +1


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 22, 2010)

boohoo said:


> Right, I think i'm gonna have to come along to this one... especially as I'm off work next week. can't believe it's the last one there!! It's a very good quiz - very good!!!! don't stop doing your pub quizes stella!



I was thinking about you this morning as sat next to a red head on tube. I talked your fucking ear off on NYE I think so....thank you! 

Thanks all for saying you'll come! It's 0% written!


----------



## Onket (Jan 22, 2010)

I've got a Pub Quiz desktop calendar this year, so I'm kind of practicing.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 22, 2010)

What is this 'Pub Quiz desktop calender'? 

You brining your chums from up the road?


----------



## cesare (Jan 22, 2010)

Am I allowed to come and not answer any questions?


----------



## Onket (Jan 22, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> What is this 'Pub Quiz desktop calender'?



Have a wild guess. Go on.....



5t3IIa said:


> You brining your chums from up the road?



One of them has confirmed. The other appears to have made it a New Years resolution not to answer any emails.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 22, 2010)

cesare said:


> Am I allowed to come and not answer any questions?



Yes you are! God, you've got to come - this is the last one that's gonna be so convenient for you! Unless I go somewhere else nearer...didn't think of  that  

Anyway


----------



## cesare (Jan 22, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Yes you are! God, you've got to come - this is the last one that's gonna be so convenient for you! Unless I go somewhere else nearer...didn't think of  that
> 
> Anyway



I might do that then 

There's a few pubs round here that might be up for pub quizzes ...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 22, 2010)

Onket said:


> Have a wild guess. Go on.....
> 
> 
> 
> One of them has confirmed. The other appears to have made it a New Years resolution not to answer any emails.



Alright then 



cesare said:


> I might do that then
> 
> There's a few pubs round here that might be up for pub quizzes ...



You reckon? Might be interesting....


----------



## cesare (Jan 22, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> You reckon? Might be interesting....



We should go and visit em all and find out


----------



## pootle (Jan 22, 2010)

pootle said:


> I might be able to make this after all



*ahem*

A little excitement/hurrah/hope you can make it poots/be good to see you etc etc people?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 22, 2010)

cesare said:


> We should go and visit em all and find out



Now that, my friend, is a quite brilliant notion 



pootle said:


> *ahem*
> 
> A little excitement/hurrah/hope you can make it poots/be good to see you etc etc people?



*YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!* Best haps evar!


----------



## cesare (Jan 22, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Now that, my friend, is a quite brilliant notion



Can you tell I've been paid


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Jan 22, 2010)

pootle said:


> *ahem*
> 
> A little excitement/hurrah/hope you can make it poots/be good to see you etc etc people?



Woo.  Hoo.

I will be in attendance.


----------



## pootle (Jan 22, 2010)

That's more like it.  Thank you


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 22, 2010)

cesare said:


> Can you tell I've been paid



Oh, thank god! Me too, nearly!


----------



## cesare (Jan 22, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh, thank god! Me too, nearly!



That's settled then  Now we just need a date.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 22, 2010)

lots of peeps going - a request most lovely quiz mistress - shorter quiz (less work for you ) more time for drinking and mingling for us


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Jan 22, 2010)

or can we at least start on time


----------



## marty21 (Jan 22, 2010)

ivebeenhigh said:


> or can we at least start on time



at least start before 10


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 22, 2010)

cesare said:


> That's settled then  Now we just need a date.



Next week!



marty21 said:


> lots of peeps going - a request most lovely quiz mistress - shorter quiz (less work for you ) more time for drinking and mingling for us



Bull



ivebeenhigh said:


> or can we at least start on time



Shit


----------



## cesare (Jan 22, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Next week!



Deal!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 22, 2010)

cesare said:


> Deal!



Thurs?


----------



## cesare (Jan 22, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Thurs?



Yep 

Maybe other people would like to come on the crawl too?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 22, 2010)

cesare said:


> Yep
> 
> Maybe other people would like to come on the crawl too?



Get thread startin' then


----------



## cesare (Jan 22, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Get thread startin' then




You start it! It's (ostensibly) for your pub quiz


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 22, 2010)

cesare said:


> You start it! It's (ostensibly) for your pub quiz



Hmm, well there's currently a big old 'North Ldn Drinks' thread so this would just confuse things. Let's target it - who lives around our way? Ken? Uhm...


----------



## cesare (Jan 22, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Hmm, well there's currently a big old 'North Ldn Drinks' thread so this would just confuse things. Let's target it - who lives around our way? Ken? Uhm...



Ken
scifisam
laptop


erm *thinks*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 22, 2010)

Yeah  Not evemn sure Ken is about as going on _another_holiday I think


----------



## cesare (Jan 22, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Yeah  Not evemn sure Ken is about as going on _another_holiday I think



People might want to travel though - they is good pubs.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 22, 2010)

Have you looked in Community?? Massive Drinks thread about the week after! *YOU* start it!


----------



## cesare (Jan 22, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Have you looked in Community?? Massive Drinks thread about the week after! *YOU* start it!



Yeah, I saw that but I'm flat sitting down in S London that day so probably can't go.

It's your pub quiz - you start it!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 22, 2010)

I started this one 

I was happy to go to the pub with you but noooooooooooooooooo, that's not good enough


----------



## cesare (Jan 22, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> I started this one
> 
> I was happy to go to the pub with you but noooooooooooooooooo, that's not good enough



We can go by ourselves, twas only a thought ...


----------



## Onket (Jan 22, 2010)

Take it to PMs, please.


----------



## cesare (Jan 22, 2010)

Ey-up. Thread police. Scarper.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 22, 2010)

Maybe next week


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 24, 2010)

OK I suppose I'll start writing it in a sec then


----------



## marty21 (Jan 24, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> OK I suppose I'll start writing it in a sec then


----------



## madzone (Jan 24, 2010)

When will the next one be after this stells? Only it looks like next time I come up will be a fucking Monday


----------



## marty21 (Jan 24, 2010)

madzone said:


> When will the next one be after this stells? Only it looks like next time I come up will be a fucking Monday



bad question madz  - they've given her the elbow innit, this is the last quiz


----------



## madzone (Jan 24, 2010)

marty21 said:


> bad question madz  - they've given her the elbow innit, this is the last quiz


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 24, 2010)

Yah, got canned  Hopefully I can move it somewhere else but fuck knows.


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Jan 24, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> OK I suppose I'll start writing it in a sec then



Is the answer to #37 Noel Redding and Mitch Mitchell?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 24, 2010)

You can cock off


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 24, 2010)

I have written two (2) questions but  am so hungover and disordered today that I've spent hours watching How Clean Is Your House and just did some limescale in my lavatory with  a pumice stone. Need a nap now


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 24, 2010)

you can put in some cleaning questions


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 24, 2010)

And now it's DARK! Oh shit!


----------



## marty21 (Jan 24, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> And now it's DARK! Oh shit!



remember what I said, shorter quiz, more time for yapping - less work for you 

you won't get complaints if the quiz is a bit shorter tbf


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 24, 2010)

Really? Hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 24, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> you can put in some cleaning questions



How clean is your house?

A - Very clean
B - Not very clean
C - Faith No More


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 24, 2010)

Oh god, you made me lol


----------



## marty21 (Jan 24, 2010)

where is your phone?

(a) behind costcutters
(b) behind costcutters
(c) behind costcutters


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 24, 2010)

I could leave out the General Knowledge round. You know, the hard one?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 24, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> I could leave out the General Knowledge round. You know, the hard one?



Just get the fuck on with it and stop cutting corners.....jeez.

Apply yourself woman!

There's a world outside your window and it's a world of dread and fear, so tonight thanks god it's them instead of you


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 24, 2010)

But I'm unwell and hungry


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 24, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> But I'm unwell and hungry



Hungover is not unwell....hungover is the shit stink result of hedonisitc pursuits.

Hungry is a state of mind.....do you think that the people of Haiti care about your hunger, or the babies yet to be born to a working class upbringing in slough, or Reading or Basingstoke?

Get your head down and get the fukcing quiz done...then eat, bed, sleep, wake, wank, wash, march, and punch me in the chops!

Then present with that winning style of blunt and nonchalent that we have all come to...erm...live with


----------



## Boycey (Jan 24, 2010)

which members of the team with no braynz will be in attendance? what's the team size limit? i just got off the phone with someone who will be an epic epic +1...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 24, 2010)

Have qorn escalop in oven. We'll see how that goes.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 24, 2010)

Boycey said:


> which members of the team with no braynz will be in attendance? what's the team size limit? i just got off the phone with someone who will be an epic epic +1...



You can argue amongst yourselves about team sizes


----------



## marty21 (Jan 24, 2010)

Boycey said:


> which members of the team with no braynz will be in attendance? what's the team size limit? i just got off the phone with someone who will be an epic epic +1...



bring the epic epic + 1

Is it Bamber?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 24, 2010)

Gascoigne?


----------



## Boycey (Jan 24, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> You can argue amongst yourselves about team sizes





(i'm soooo fucking excited)


----------



## marty21 (Jan 24, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Gascoigne?



I think he's go the pub quiz gig from next month


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 24, 2010)

Boycey said:


> (i'm soooo fucking excited)



That's brilliant  You are 99% more excited than I am 



marty21 said:


> I think he's go the pub quiz gig from next month


----------



## Boycey (Jan 24, 2010)

marty21 said:


> bring the epic epic + 1
> 
> Is it Bamber?



Bamber? no, not board member. the lovely lovely grrl i went to see in chamonix has decided to sack off france and i'm meeting her at the eurostar in the afternoon. i told her about the quiz and she's well up for coming


----------



## marty21 (Jan 24, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> That's brilliant  You are 99% more excited than I am



they are changing the format - 2 teams, sitting on top of eachother, with buzzers and that


----------



## marty21 (Jan 24, 2010)

Boycey said:


> Bamber? no, not board member. the lovely lovely grrl i went to see in chamonix has decided to sack off france and i'm meeting her at the eurostar in the afternoon. i told her about the quiz and she's well up for coming


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 24, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Have qorn escalop



I had that once. Doctor gave me some salad cream to put on it.

Cleared up in one sitting.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 24, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I had that once. Doctor gave me some salad cream to put on it.
> 
> Cleared up in one sitting.





Are you spying on me?


----------



## Belushi (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm coming, bringing a German friend with me.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 24, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Are you spying on me?



Nanker-Cam.

How do you think we keep winning!

You've met me......I'm hardly brimming with intelligence am I


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 24, 2010)

Belushi said:


> I'm coming, bringing a German friend with me.



That'll help with the Krautrock Band Picture round then!

I can't tell your Can from your Tangerine Dream on any day of the week.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 24, 2010)

Belushi said:


> I'm coming, bringing a German friend with me.



Fantastic xbillions

I've still done fuck all! I'm MAD me


----------



## marty21 (Jan 24, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> That'll help with the Krautrock Band Picture round then!
> 
> I can't tell your Can from your Tangerine Dream on any day of the week.



the scorpions!


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 24, 2010)

are we allowed in without a pen pal from europe?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 24, 2010)

One people, one love, all inclusive


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 24, 2010)

Marty and I are from Europe and we are Pen15 pals!


----------



## Belushi (Jan 24, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> are we allowed in without a pen pal from europe?



Nope, And they have to be wearing national dress.


----------



## pootle (Jan 24, 2010)

Boycey said:


> which members of the team with no braynz will be in attendance? what's the team size limit? i just got off the phone with someone who will be an epic epic +1...



I'm in! Gotta rep hard for the last one, eh?

And that's very cool news about the Plus One!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 24, 2010)

I might cancel it as I can't be arsed to write it


----------



## scifisam (Jan 24, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> I might cancel it as I can't be arsed to write it



You can't! I've already arranged the alternative babysitter so that my GF can have the inevitable migraine without it preventing me from coming!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 24, 2010)

Well let me know sooner rather than later....I'm on Jury service tomorrow and dont have access to internet.

Personally I think you should do it.....


----------



## keithy (Jan 24, 2010)

i think you should do it, have a good send off. THEN, come and start doing it in my pub  and every time you do it i'll make sure i keep you so late you can't get the bus home then i'll be all OH NO I HAVE NO SPARE COVERS so you have to get in with me and the tank engine then I'll hump your leg while I'm 'asleep'.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm only being iconoclastic for the ATTENTION.

Gonna start it now!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 24, 2010)

OK def soon, starting soon


----------



## Boycey (Jan 24, 2010)

burns' night special?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 24, 2010)

Marty, we should change our Team name to 'Boycey's On a Promise with his Plus 1'!


----------



## Boycey (Jan 24, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> 'Boycey's On a Promise with his Plus 1'!



not cool! 

(but still funny)


----------



## marty21 (Jan 24, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Marty, we should change our Team name to 'Boycey's On a Promise with his Plus 1'!



epic epic promise


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 24, 2010)

Or 'Boycey's on A promise and he's told the World Wide Web!'


----------



## pootle (Jan 24, 2010)

Boys! Be nice!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 24, 2010)

pootle said:


> Boys! Be nice!



Fuck nice. One quiz left. Everlasting immortality is at stake.

'Boycey's Chamonix Shag Hopefuls' 

No.......we won't really.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 24, 2010)

No swearing or beefing in team names


----------



## fogbat (Jan 24, 2010)

We're still smashing the place up at the end of the night, right?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 24, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> No swearing or beefing in team names



'beefing' 

I would like to add that I have never been anything but sportsmanlike at any of these events.

I shall continue to uphold that tomorrow....

....however I can not speak for my colleagues in quizzardry.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 24, 2010)

fogbat said:


> We're still smashing the place up at the end of the night, right?



I've heard Boycey's plus one is taking your place in No Braynes....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 24, 2010)

It's not finished! It's barely started!


----------



## fogbat (Jan 24, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I've heard Boycey's plus one is taking your place in No Braynes....



In that case I am smashing the place up at the start of the night.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 24, 2010)

fogbat said:


> In that case I am smashing the place up at the start of the night.



Not much to smash really.


----------



## fogbat (Jan 24, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Not much to smash really.



Goodgood - that means it won't take too long


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 24, 2010)

Smash after? Once have secured my laptop safely 

I am v good at the Intros round, you know. I've done most of it since 22:52


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 24, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Smash after? Once have secured my laptop safely
> 
> I am v good at the Intros round, you know. I've done most of it since 22:52



I thought you said this month would be an outros round


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 24, 2010)

Did I? Was I drunk? Hahahaha


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 25, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Did I? Was I drunk? Hahahaha



Nah....I'm just being a cunt.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 25, 2010)

You? Nah, never.

I've done intros as can't do them at work. Got December's inappropriate picture round. General half done. 

So I need:

1. 5 q's for general
2. 10 music q's
3. Another 10 q's for other round
4. Printing etc 

Not so bad really


----------



## marty21 (Jan 25, 2010)

we should broadcast this quiz on chatroulette 

we will have to wank and show our tits though


is that a problem for anyone?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 25, 2010)

That is actually doable as Boycey has my webcam and is returning it tomorrow...I don't have a mic though


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 25, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> That is actually doable as Boycey has my webcam and is returning it tomorrow...I don't have a mic though



SHOUT


----------



## marty21 (Jan 25, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> That is actually doable as Boycey has my webcam and is returning it tomorrow...I don't have a mic though



I saw Boycey tonight on it


he's a naughty boy


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Jan 25, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I saw Boycey tonight on it
> 
> 
> he's a naughty boy



go to bed marty .  team pen15 needs you fully refreshed for tomorrow night.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 25, 2010)

We are!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 25, 2010)

'Refreshed'? I'm sure you'll mostly be 'refreshed'. I certainly will. Not Nanks though with his parka on


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 25, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> 'Refreshed'? I'm sure you'll mostly be 'refreshed'. I certainly will. Not Nanks though with his parka on



I've never worn a Parka....

Not since 1984 anyway....when an older lady took my innocence and made a mess of my fur lined hood.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 25, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I've never worn a Parka....
> 
> Not since 1984 anyway....when an older lady took my innocence and made a mess of my fur lined hood.



I saw that on Nankercam


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 25, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I've never worn a Parka....
> 
> Not since 1984 anyway....when an older lady took my innocence and made a mess of my fur lined hood.



Did you make a mess of her fur lined hood...oh, nevermind 

I meant parka cuz yr coming in Mod costume innit?

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanyway. It's _on_


----------



## Boycey (Jan 25, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I saw Boycey tonight on it
> 
> 
> he's a naughty boy





fwiw stella's webcam has a built in mic but needs drivers to work (i couldn't actually find them...). however! i have a logitech that will run on xp or osx without drivers... if someone's got a suitable laptop (thinking about it most mac books have it all built in?) and the george have the interweb connection...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm taking my laptop...has vista....George has wifi....we could stream it though one of those cam stream sites....lol


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 25, 2010)

like live aid.

Stella aid.

Quiz with fizz!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 25, 2010)

A telethon


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 25, 2010)

Stellathon


----------



## cesare (Jan 25, 2010)

What time are people arriving?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 25, 2010)

Before stella generally.


----------



## Boycey (Jan 25, 2010)

+1 can't make it 

eurostar wouldn't let her on with an unboxed bicycle, gonna meet her when she gets to london after tgv/ferry/uk rail... it would be reet handy if the quiz starts on time, probably need to be in victoria at 11ish...


----------



## cesare (Jan 25, 2010)

If I do go, does anyone want me to bring the records/cassettes they haven't collected yet?


----------



## Boycey (Jan 25, 2010)

yes please


----------



## Onket (Jan 25, 2010)

cesare said:


> If I do go, does anyone want me to bring the records/cassettes they haven't collected yet?



Have you still got some for me?


----------



## Boycey (Jan 25, 2010)

and there's definitely a pint on't bar for you


----------



## cesare (Jan 25, 2010)

Onket said:


> Have you still got some for me?



Yep!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 25, 2010)

Will do bestest to start on time. No cocking about waiting for choirs etc


----------



## cesare (Jan 25, 2010)

Boycey said:


> yes please



Ok, will do (if I come)


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 25, 2010)

On time lol.....

Nearly spat my ginger beer out!!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 25, 2010)

No heckling. I mean it.


----------



## Onket (Jan 25, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> No heckling. I mean it.



lol


----------



## Boycey (Jan 25, 2010)

onket, can you bring that light?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 25, 2010)

Fucking 'eck it's become the multi-coloured swap shop with Stella as Noel Edmonds.

4 LPs for a light.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 25, 2010)

I've never heckled...and only once laughed out loud and that was at fogbat for only getting 1 point in the picture round....and even then I felt bad!


----------



## fogbat (Jan 25, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I've never heckled...and only once laughed out loud *and that was at fogbat for only getting 1 point in the picture round*....and even then I felt bad!



You'll have to refresh my memory on this one.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 25, 2010)

We're going to have to put aside a table for all the random junk we're giving each other, and for people to sit at: facing the wall and being quiet


----------



## pootle (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm out I'm afraid kids - got a new role at work, extra work and responsibility and all that hoopla and need to be in a meeting at 8am tomorrow which means I really need to be in work for 7am. Oh! The humanity!

I'm sure you've all been enriched by this update on my career but in short, I need to be getting an early night and all that blah.

Hope it goes well though! xx <---- those are for Team NoBraynes and the quiz mistress ONLY btw.


----------



## Boycey (Jan 25, 2010)

does anyone who's coming know someone who's had their left arm amputated and is preferably on the big side? i've got 3 right hand gloves that need a good home, 2 are pretty fucking high end if you're into your cycling though i doubt the recipient would be...


----------



## Onket (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm not sure if I can make this now. My +1 is uncontactable.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 25, 2010)

pootle said:


> I'm out I'm afraid kids - got a new role at work, extra work and responsibility and all that hoopla and need to be in a meeting at 8am tomorrow which means I really need to be in work for 7am. Oh! The humanity!
> 
> I'm sure you've all been enriched by this update on my career but in short, I need to be getting an early night and all that blah.
> 
> Hope it goes well though! xx <---- those are for Team NoBraynes and the quiz mistress ONLY btw.



Are congratulations in order? It's a bit hard to tell whether you're happy about it  Def see you for 4/2 Pup booze-up 



Boycey said:


> does anyone who's coming know someone who's had their left arm amputated and is preferably on the big side? i've got 3 right hand gloves that need a good home, 2 are pretty fucking high end if you're into your cycling though i doubt the recipient would be...



I await the punchline to this with much interest


----------



## fogbat (Jan 25, 2010)

Boycey said:


> does anyone who's coming know someone who's had their left arm amputated and is preferably on the big side? i've got 3 right hand gloves that need a good home, 2 are pretty fucking high end if you're into your cycling though i doubt the recipient would be...



These might also be suitable for a Michael Jackson tribute act trio.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 25, 2010)

Onket said:


> I'm not sure if I can make this now. My +1 is uncontactable.



Come along anyway and join a team


----------



## Boycey (Jan 25, 2010)

if anyone knows a michael jackson tribute act too- that could work 



5t3IIa said:


> I await the punchline to this with much interest



no it's real, basically i had some really fancy gloves, lost all the left hands  and want to give them to someone with one hand/michael jackson tribute act. can stells fix it for me?


----------



## Onket (Jan 25, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Come along anyway and join a team



 I only really do 'encouragement' in quizzes (as you well know).


----------



## marty21 (Jan 25, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> No heckling. I mean it.



friendly banter ok?


----------



## Belushi (Jan 25, 2010)

What time does it start? we're coming straight from work but going for something to eat first so probably at the pub 7.30ish


----------



## Onket (Jan 25, 2010)

Can't make it, sorry.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 25, 2010)

Belushi said:


> What time does it start? we're coming straight from work but going for something to eat first so probably at the pub 7.30ish



it starts when stella wants it to start 

I'll try an be there by 7.30, which is approximately 90 mins before she starts


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 25, 2010)

marty21 said:


> friendly banter ok?



That means you and Ivebeenhigh jeering at people and calling them losers


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 25, 2010)

NO jeering


----------



## Onket (Jan 25, 2010)

Catcalling?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 25, 2010)

Jeer of the year award goes to.......


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 25, 2010)

Argue amongst yourselves quietly. I'm still writing it.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 25, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> That means you and Ivebeenhigh jeering at people and calling them losers



it was friendly jeering


----------



## marty21 (Jan 25, 2010)

Onket said:


> Catcalling?



you are a cat


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 25, 2010)

Official Start Time is 8pm.


----------



## Onket (Jan 25, 2010)

marty21 said:


> you are a cat



Bastard.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 25, 2010)

marty21 said:


> it was friendly jeering



Ha ha....yeah right......it was more like GLOATING ON ICE....


----------



## Boycey (Jan 25, 2010)

so who is going to be there? it looks like i've got to leave at 9-9-15...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 25, 2010)

Team P will be, 5t3lla's hoxtonite weirdo friends will hang out at the bar attempting to tell jokes and be funny....some strangers who wander in and feel obiged to take part will be there.....erm, Fogbat will be there I hope...because I like his little round face.


----------



## scifisam (Jan 25, 2010)

I was on Team No Braynes last time I came, so am going to join them again no matter the team size.  I'll also be bringing my usual Paul and possibly my GF.


----------



## Belushi (Jan 25, 2010)

I'll be there with a friend.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm not sure I can deal with the size of hangover that normally occurs after attending pub quizzes with urbanites.  I've only just recovered from offline.  How did I get old so quickly.


----------



## fogbat (Jan 25, 2010)

I should be there from 7.30 or so.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 25, 2010)

Good for you Foggers!


----------



## cesare (Jan 25, 2010)

Conveyancing 9th circle engulfed. Sorry!


----------



## marty21 (Jan 25, 2010)

setting off now


is it all done now stells?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 25, 2010)

leaving in a minute....when miss-shelf puts some clothes on


----------



## boohoo (Jan 25, 2010)

won't be making this tonight - but good luck stella - I'm sure there'll be more quizes from you  ( can we move you to south London??? )


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Jan 25, 2010)

wont be coming tonight.  just had some really bad news about an old friend.  soz stells.  marty and nanks can you win it for me please?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 25, 2010)

If anyone wants to watch this on webcam - add me on yahoo or msn or whateverr

ukgirlfc@yahoo.co.uk


lol


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 25, 2010)

boohoo said:


> won't be making this tonight - but good luck stella - I'm sure there'll be more quizes from you  ( can we move you to south London??? )





ivebeenhigh said:


> wont be coming tonight.  just had some really bad news about an old friend.  soz stells.  marty and nanks can you win it for me please?



Thanks. Poor ivebeen, take care matey xxx


----------



## fogbat (Jan 26, 2010)

So, No Braynes, while we didn't come first, thoroughly trounced the Pen15 rabble, who have clearly been living on past glories for far too long.

And I spent most of the trip home accompanied by a gorgeous Latvian woman.

So yes, good night all round


----------



## strung out (Jan 26, 2010)

did you get her number?


----------



## fogbat (Jan 26, 2010)

Hah, no.

There's punching above your weight, and there's pissing in the wind, you know?


----------



## strung out (Jan 26, 2010)

i'm sorry i couldn't make this by the way. maybe when i live in london


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 26, 2010)

strung_out said:


> i'm sorry i couldn't make this by the way. maybe when i live in london


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 26, 2010)

Wotta shambles. Diabolical 

thanks everyone! I'm...sorry


----------



## scifisam (Jan 26, 2010)

We didn't win the quiz but I did win the 'being able to ramble on in German despite years of disuse' award.  And the people who did (kinda) win the quiz had an _interesting_ style.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 26, 2010)

was going to post a lot when i got in, but made bad travel decisions on the way home, thought I'd get a bus to liverpool st, then a rapid train, except the bus didn't go to liverpool st, so i had to get another bus from st paul's, got to liverpool st, there was a delayed train leaving in 8 mins, quick pit stop later, they cancelled that train, and the next one, 45 minutes on the platform, got in at 1am - should have just walked to the 253 stop, 15 minutes away from the pub

then got up in the night with the trots, feel dreadful - sickie i think


----------



## strung out (Jan 26, 2010)

have an internet day marty


----------



## marty21 (Jan 26, 2010)

strung_out said:


> have an internet day marty


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 26, 2010)

No jeering?  I'm surprised


----------



## marty21 (Jan 26, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> No jeering?  I'm surprised



full report later, i have the trots, can't do long and epic posts


----------



## marty21 (Jan 26, 2010)

> is the quiz in here tonight?



excited girl at her first quiz


> he's gone for a kitkat?



esteemed naked poster - pre start



> QUESTION 1!!!!!!!!



SHOUTY quiz mistress, following technical difficulties



> what do you win for this? what!!!, I travelled an hour for this!!!


excited girl, not as excited as before


> this is the worst quiz ever



excited girl 


> shambolic



esteemed naked poster




> ...........



winning team collecting their prize 15 minutes after  they'd left




> as the winning team have gone, can we errr have the free round?



cheeky second place team captain, bags a free round, get in!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 26, 2010)

Nice work Mart. Posting from the throne?

Did anyone get a prize in the end? 

It was the lack of mic that fucked it, I think


----------



## marty21 (Jan 26, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Nice work Mart. Posting from the throne?
> 
> Did anyone get a prize in the end?
> 
> It was the lack of mic that fucked it, I think



that bloke, I think he's called Martin, who dresses like a WW2 spiv, I think they claimed the round


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 26, 2010)

Quiz not completed. No winners, no losers....I declare a mismatch.

My will to live had evaporated alongside stella's will to ask questions.

Wish I'd gone for a kit kat, unwrapped it and used the foil to cook up some smack to inject into my eyeball.

And that cunt in haiti with his beer and crisps can kiss my naked urb arse!

I'm tired today and on jury service....grrrr


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 26, 2010)

marty21 said:


> that bloke, I think he's called Martin, who dresses like a WW2 spiv, I think they claimed the round



Haha! Good for him 

God, aren't students a pain in the bum? "Only 4 rounds? But I thought it was 20p a round? Can I have my 20p back?" I think I ended up saying "Don't try to make friends with me" at one of them


----------



## marty21 (Jan 26, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Haha! Good for him
> 
> God, aren't students a pain in the bum? "Only 4 rounds? But I thought it was 20p a round? Can I have my 20p back?" I think I ended up saying "Don't try to make friends with me" at one of them



lots of ironic haircuts - and that team on a laptop didn't win  plus there was an ironic lumber jacket too, he was the one who asked for 20p back


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 26, 2010)

marty21 said:


> lots of ironic haircuts - and that team on a laptop didn't win  plus there was an ironic lumber jacket too, he was the one who asked for 20p back



Yeah, that team 

I got a load of 'Thank you Stella!" and "Bye Stella!" off them though, which I thought was rather sweet. Well brought up young people who get drunk and moan about 20p 

edit: no, actually it was the Gay Badgers who were sweet. The 20p team moaned a lot.


----------



## Onket (Jan 26, 2010)

To be honest, Stella, it sounds like a good thing that you're moving from that pub. See if you can find a normal one with normal people in it next time.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 26, 2010)

Fucking trendies and students and post-modern ironic fashionistas...it's what's going wrong in this country.

Next time I put a pound in a pot I expect to see nudity for it.

...And the pub had no hot chocolate. You're better off without them stella.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 26, 2010)

Onket said:


> To be honest, Stella, it sounds like a good thing that you're moving from that pub. See if you can find a normal one with normal people in it next time.



I'm so glad you didn't come. I couldn't've stood the rinsing


----------



## Onket (Jan 26, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm so glad you didn't come. I couldn't've stood the rinsing



To be honest it sounds like I would have got angry and I'm trying not to do that anymore.

Not angry with you, of course. Angry with _them_.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 26, 2010)

Oh, they were fine really. It's just v weird seeing a version of yourself from way back when acting like a tiny little tosser and thinking it's really fucking funny and knowing that you were once like that. By you, I mean me. And by 'tiny little tosser' I mean 'massive wanker'.

La la la! Onwards and upwards! Where next? Who deserves all dis ting bestowed upon them? The Foundry? The Sov?


----------



## Onket (Jan 26, 2010)

Not the Foundry. No.

Dunno The Sov. Unless I do and I've forgotten.

I am pleading for a normal pub, just a pub. We used to do one in The Royal Inn on the Park. <EDIT- Looks like there's still one there though, according to Google.>


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 26, 2010)

My fave part of the evening was the girl from the winning team all smily and happy, asking marty what the prize was. 

'A round of drinks'

'From the bar?'

'Yes'

'But we need to go home...we wanted to go ages ago...I live an hour away....'

And she stayed smiling the whole time. 

Marty was in there!


----------



## marty21 (Jan 26, 2010)

Onket said:


> Not the Foundry. No.
> 
> Dunno The Sov. Unless I do and I've forgotten.
> 
> I am pleading for a normal pub, just a pub. We used to do one in The Royal Inn on the Park.



The Sov, is the Royal Sovereign , in Clapton, can't imagine it's a goer, I mean wtf wants to go to Clapton for a quiz?




well, apart  from me


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 26, 2010)

No one want to go to clapton for anything.


----------



## Onket (Jan 26, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> My fave part of the evening was the girl from the winning team all smily and happy, asking marty what the prize was.
> 
> 'A round of drinks'
> 
> ...



Was Marty & her the 'we' she was referring to?


----------



## marty21 (Jan 26, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> My fave part of the evening was the girl from the winning team all smily and happy, asking marty what the prize was.
> 
> 'A round of drinks'
> 
> ...



I so was, I saw her arrive, she was at the bar, all excited, "is the quiz on here tonight?" she asked the barmaid, "excellent, I'm so excited" she said, when she realised her dream had come true


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 26, 2010)

I noticed that girl smiling and moaning at the same time too  Well brought-up = brainwashed automaton


----------



## marty21 (Jan 26, 2010)

Onket said:


> Was Marty & her the 'we' she was referring to?



no, she left with her mates, I had an epic trip home, wrong buses, cancelled trains, etc etc


----------



## marty21 (Jan 26, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> No one want to go to clapton for anything.



I go back there EVERY day


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 26, 2010)

No, she was with a moody looking geezer, but marty was by far the better prospect. He has better stories.


----------



## Onket (Jan 26, 2010)

marty21 said:


> no, she left with her mates, I had an epic trip home, wrong buses, cancelled trains, etc etc



You only live round the 'corner! 



Nanker Phelge said:


> No, she was with a moody looking geezer, but marty was by far the better prospect. He has better stories.



He's one of the good guys.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 26, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I go back there EVERY day



I used to but then I stopped. 

I noticed a chicken bone on my street this morning. Just the one. You have to _wade_ through them in Clapton.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 26, 2010)

Onket said:


> You only live round the 'corner!



not quite, but I shoulda walked 15 mins to get a 253, instead I went to Liverpool St


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 26, 2010)

He's was logistically challenged. A mixture of laziness and beer sense lead him astray lol


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 26, 2010)

Onket said:


> You only live round the 'corner!



Yeah, I don't get it. He could've got the 106 all the way to his door! Instead he went on a train and probably sat on a pooey seat and caught a bug


----------



## marty21 (Jan 26, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> No, she was with a moody looking geezer, but marty was by far the better prospect. He has better stories.



her geezer had a hat on, in the pub, didn't  take his fucking hat off, in a PUB, she was about 25 years younger than me though, I just couldn't...


----------



## marty21 (Jan 26, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Yeah, I don't get it. He could've got the 106 all the way to his door! Instead he went on a train and probably sat on a pooey seat and caught a bug



  at me


----------



## Onket (Jan 26, 2010)

I reckon Nanker has hit the nail on the head, tbf.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 26, 2010)

It's funny - you look at them and they are like, 20, but they are like little kids


----------



## marty21 (Jan 26, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> He's was logistically challenged. A mixture of laziness and beer sense lead him astray lol



this ^^^


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 26, 2010)

Marty's travel guides are one of waterstone's least selling....


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 26, 2010)

Marty, has your dad ever had a beard? LOL


----------



## marty21 (Jan 26, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Marty, has your dad ever had a beard? LOL



never !!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 26, 2010)

Fuckng wanker


----------



## marty21 (Jan 26, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Fuckng wanker



he loves me


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 26, 2010)

Smiley complaining girl was hilarious. She's the sort that would try to find the positives in mass murder.


----------



## Onket (Jan 26, 2010)

What is this 'Dad with beard'?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 26, 2010)

Who's a fucking wanker?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 26, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Who's a fucking wanker?



Marty. His dad said so


----------



## marty21 (Jan 26, 2010)

Onket said:


> What is this 'Dad with beard'?



story about my dad, can't talk about it on the internet,(seriously) will tell you next time I see you


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 26, 2010)

Haha...yeah.

...Even after the purjory!


----------



## strung out (Jan 26, 2010)

can someone pm me with the 'dad with beard' story please


----------



## Onket (Jan 26, 2010)

Please copy me in.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 26, 2010)

So it went well then?


----------



## pootle (Jan 26, 2010)

marty21 said:


> The Sov, is the Royal Sovereign , in Clapton, can't imagine it's a goer, I mean wtf wants to go to Clapton for a quiz?
> 
> 
> well, apart  from me




And me!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 26, 2010)

Hah! Just heard from Pip - her bf's sister was there last night! Have asked for team information and a review 

Please be 'worst quiz ever' girl!


----------



## Belushi (Jan 26, 2010)

Well I had a good time and my friend really enjoyed it; she wanted to do something 'typically British' so a shambolic pub quiz fitted the bill nicely


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 26, 2010)

Belushi said:


> Well I had a good time and my friend really enjoyed it; she wanted to do something 'typically British' so a shambolic pub quiz fitted the bill nicely



Oh, I'm so glad you enjoyed it! Your friend was v lovely - she wasn't insulted by the whole palaver then?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 26, 2010)

Actually the evening reminded me of timothy Spall's resturant opening in the film Life is Sweet.


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Jan 26, 2010)

who won?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 26, 2010)

ivebeenhigh said:


> who won?



Do you know, someone asked me that at the end and I said 'I don't care'

HTH


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 26, 2010)

No one won. The quiz engine seized up. Winners undeclared...

...Suffice to say we were not headed for 1st place...

No Braynes finally drafted in some talent, but were also far from first....so it was urban losers all the way...

...But who knows what could have been...had there been a mic...LOL


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 26, 2010)

I needed a mic


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Jan 26, 2010)

seems like I really missed out.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 26, 2010)

It was spectaculer in some respects. Like the walls of jericho tumbling down. It was a crash and burn if biblical proportions. Cameron's making the film...a sfx blockbuster about the quest for quiz glory! Ricky gervais is gonna play fogbat!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 26, 2010)

Faith no more are reforming for the soundtrack.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 26, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Hah! Just heard from Pip - her bf's sister was there last night! Have asked for team information and a review
> 
> Please be 'worst quiz ever' girl!



She is!!!!!



> I think Stella had dark curly hair then? This is no reflection on her as a person as she seemed really friendly when I spoke to her but I am not sure if something went wrong or if events went beyond her control, but the quiz was the longest, painful and most protracted quiz ever. And we were winning (I left before the end).


----------



## cesare (Jan 26, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> She is!!!!!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 26, 2010)

Quote for the poster


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 26, 2010)

She isn't 'smiling hates it' girl too is she?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 26, 2010)

Maybe...she gave marty twinges.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 26, 2010)

Hold on....in that report she said you 'seemed really friendly..'


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 26, 2010)

Oh god, I can't remember if there were two super-polite hating-it girls or just the one?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 26, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Hold on....in that report she said you 'seemed really friendly..'



She must have caught me early on before I wanted to kill myself and burn the pub down with you all in it then.


----------



## fogbat (Jan 26, 2010)

ivebeenhigh said:


> who won?



Some team of objectionably young people, who shouldn't even have been allowed in the pub.

No Braynes scored higher than Pen15, which is all that matters.


----------



## fogbat (Jan 26, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> It was spectaculer in some respects. Like the walls of jericho tumbling down. It was a crash and burn if biblical proportions. Cameron's making the film...a sfx blockbuster about the quest for quiz glory! *Ricky gervais is gonna play fogbat*!



Oh fuck you!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 26, 2010)

Mark Curry to play Nanker.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 26, 2010)

Mark Curry could play my genitals.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 26, 2010)

fogbat said:


> Oh fuck you!



:lol: what?

I originally typed Bill Maynard!

....I didn't really.


----------



## fogbat (Jan 26, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> :lol: what?
> 
> I originally typed Bill Maynard!
> 
> ....I didn't really.



I've no idea who that is - presumably before my time


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 26, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> She is!!!!!



I loved the smiley quiz lover-hater


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 26, 2010)

Now you know I don't like to toot my own horn in the slighest but I think that was the best worst quiz ever _ever [\I] _


----------



## marty21 (Jan 26, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Now you know I don't like to toot my own horn in the slighest but I think that was the best worst quiz ever _ever [\I] _


_

the pub must have been pleased, plenty of people buying drinks, although I don't remember the students buying many _


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 26, 2010)

It was quite possibly the best worst quiz ever to never finish......and only just about get started.

Students probably thought it was performance art.


----------



## trashpony (Jan 26, 2010)

Where is the acknowledgement that I set the questions for the General Knowledge round eh? Eh?


----------



## fogbat (Jan 26, 2010)

trashpony said:


> Where is the acknowledgement that I set the questions for the General Knowledge round eh? Eh?



Stella _completely_ failed to mention this


----------



## trashpony (Jan 26, 2010)

fogbat said:


> Stella _completely_ failed to mention this



Did she???  I am going to bitchslap her on Thursday


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 26, 2010)

Ah....that explains the Whiskey, Beer and Crisps debate.....

....which is the point at which I switched off.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 26, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Ah....that explains the Whiskey, Beer and Crisps debate.....
> 
> ....which is the point at which I switched off.



apparently you can drink crisps


----------



## trashpony (Jan 26, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Ah....that explains the Whiskey, Beer and Crisps debate.....
> 
> ....which is the point at which I switched off.



was that about the man in Haiti


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Jan 26, 2010)

trashpony said:


> Where is the acknowledgement that I set the questions for the General Knowledge round eh? Eh?



can you post them here so us non attendees can try them?


----------



## trashpony (Jan 26, 2010)

ivebeenhigh said:


> can you post them here so us non attendees can try them?



But you'll google them


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Jan 26, 2010)

trashpony said:


> But you'll google them



how dare you!  i am an honourable quizzer.


----------



## trashpony (Jan 26, 2010)

ivebeenhigh said:


> how dare you!  i am an honourable quizzer.



oh alright - I don't give a shit if you do anyway. Not like you're going to get a prize or anything

1. Who is being treated in a clinic for sex addiction? 
2. 'Sarah's Law' could be rolled out nationally following a pilot scheme in whice four police areas (name one)
3. What is the name of the inquiry into the Iraq war? 
4. What did Exantus, the last person to be pulled out alive from the Haitian earthquake, drink while he was trapped under the rubble? 
5. What new job does former Cosmo centrefold Tom Brown have this week? 
6. What British film star died this week? 
7. How much are Goldman Sachs capping their bonuses at? 
8. Which poet's birthday is it today? 
9. What's the name of the current Secretary General of the UN?
10. What's this week's UK number 1 single?


----------



## strung out (Jan 26, 2010)

any news on the 'dad with beard' story?


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 26, 2010)

trashpony said:


> oh alright - I don't give a shit if you do anyway. Not like you're going to get a prize or anything
> 
> 1. Who is being treated in a clinic for sex addiction?
> 2. 'Sarah's Law' could be rolled out nationally following a pilot scheme in whice four police areas (name one)
> ...



I know the answer to one of these.   Move the Quiz to Old Street and you might be lucky enough to have me on your team.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 26, 2010)

strung_out said:


> any news on the 'dad with beard' story?


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Jan 26, 2010)

trashpony said:


> oh alright - I don't give a shit if you do anyway. Not like you're going to get a prize or anything
> 
> 1. Who is being treated in a clinic for sex addiction?
> 2. 'Sarah's Law' could be rolled out nationally following a pilot scheme in whice four police areas (name one)
> ...



tiger woods
lancashire
hutton
piss
governor of massachussets
jean simmonds
1 mil
robbie burns
ban ki moon
fireflies by owl city


----------



## strung out (Jan 26, 2010)

marty21 said:


>



it's ok, just noticed it cant be told on the boards. discretion is my middle name


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 26, 2010)

trashpony said:


> But you'll google them



people were on their laptops IN THE PUB QUIZ

thats how far 5t3IIa was the best worst quiz hostess


----------



## trashpony (Jan 26, 2010)

ivebeenhigh said:


> tiger woods
> lancashire
> hutton
> piss
> ...



6/10


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Jan 26, 2010)

trashpony said:


> 6/10



i reckon i got 2,3 and 4 wrong what was the other one?

oh and isnt it scott brown


----------



## trashpony (Jan 26, 2010)

ivebeenhigh said:


> i reckon i got 2,3 and 4 wrong what was the other one?
> 
> oh and isnt it scott brown



Sorry, it was 7/10 

Yes, it is Scott Brown but he is the Senator, not the Governor 

It's the Chilcot enquiry and the bloke in Haiti drank whisky to stay alive (Johnny walker white label to be precise )


----------



## marty21 (Jan 27, 2010)

trashpony said:


> Sorry, it was 7/10
> 
> Yes, it is Scott Brown but he is the Senator, not the Governor
> 
> It's the Chilcot enquiry and the bloke in Haiti drank whisky to stay alive (Johnny walker white label to be precise )



there was controversy over the haiti question, the students said he drank crisps and coke/pepsi


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 27, 2010)

...and Stella gave it because she checked on the BBC.....despite my protest that she should refer to her original source...

Which she didn't know....because it was Trashy and her Wonderful World of General Knowledge.......

WE WROTE WHISKEY!

Quiz voided! 

We also could have come back on the final round as we did the week Miss-Shelf and I won alone.

...I wash my bum of the whole affair


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 27, 2010)

The Worst Quiz in the World Ever Ever Ever


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 27, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> The Worst Quiz in the World Ever Ever Ever



You could develop this act I think....in a so bad it's good kinda way.


----------

